#      (155-)

## .

,      1  2009.!   .1 .2.2  .346.26      ,  ,    1  2010.


*,      * 
1.	 30%-              
2.	       .             .         (   ),     .            ,          .
3.	  ,    ,   ,        .        ( ).        -     ,               ,         () , ,       .     
4.	  ,       ,    .       346.16  .264  ,    .    264    158-,      
5.	-     ,

----------


## .

*:* ( 26.1 )

  26.1   
1.	    ,     
2.	  ,      
3.	                             ,    .


 ,         346.3. -  .1    .7.    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=200349

----------


## .

**  ( 26.2 )

    :

1.	          .                .
2.	                   .      1  2  346.17. ,       ,   346.16   25 ,          .   ,         .
3.	                    ,    ,           .

**  ( 346.25.1)

  ,          ,        

1.	 ,                   .
2.	    ,        . 
3.	         ,   .             .
4.	     5 
5.	              ()           .
6.	 ,    ,      
7.	   .      ,      .        .   ,    ,    . ,        .
8.	,       ,          ,   . 
9.

----------


## .

** ( 26.3 )

      26.3 

1.	        1        ,          100 ,  ,         25  (  ).
2.	                  .
3.	 ,    ,       ,     ,           .
4.	           2     .    :    ,              . .. - ,        ,    2 . 
5.	   ,      ,   ,      .                 
6.	   "      "  "    "         " ".
7.	      ,             .
8.	        ,       , , ,    ,     ,     .
9.	    
10.	       ,   
11.	   - 1.
12.	    (  :        )      
13.	             .

 ,        3   ,    .

----------


## .

-       28  31 .     ,     ,        .

----------

?

----------


## .

**,

----------

()

----------


## .

?

----------


## Fraxine

*.*,      -     ,  -      - - ?
     -    ? :Wow: 
  2   -     :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## .

,   .  . .



> -    ?

----------


## .

, ,    :Smilie:

----------

1   ?  1   ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

,    "  ".   ,         5 ,         ,    ,     5 ,    ,   ,   -   5 ? ( ,      ,    ,     ).

----------


## .

.       .       ,   .

----------

> .


, ... :Frown:

----------

,   :         ,        .       ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

,    .   ,    .

----------

.      .
!

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        .       ?


  :yes:

----------


## pilsonis

> 


    ,        6%,   ,         15%( -),    , ..   ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## pilsonis

1 ,      ,   15%,   6%

----------


## .

.

----------


## werw33

[QUOTE=.;51693180]** ( 26.3 )


4.	           2     .    :    ,              . .. - ,        ,    2 . 

..      (  -- -   ),     ---    100%) - ?

----------


## werw33

> -       28  31 .     ,     ,        .


 ..    --- --       ,   --,     ,   ,                    .??????

----------


## .

*werw33*,       .     ,     ,

----------


## werw33

> *werw33*,       .     ,     ,


      ( 1-  ) ,       ""?,   ,        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.  , , :
4.	  ,       ,    .       346.16  .264  ,    .  


.        -        100 .   ?  :Wink: 

     -  -          :Drug:

----------


## Andyko

**, ,    .

----------


## .

.264,   . 
 ,  ,

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> 1 ,      ,   15%,   6%


   ,

----------

( 6%),   ,   ???  ,      ,    ?       25         ?

----------


## Taela

> 100 .   ?


  :yes:     ,  700   01.01.2008 . 

_   10  3  217          24  2007  216-                 ._

----------

> ,  700   01.01.2008 .  [/I]


     700 .       (    )  . 217    ,   ( )       100

----------

> .264,   . 
>  ,  ,


    -  -       :Stick Out Tongue:  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ** ( 26.3 )
> 
> 1.	        1      ** ,          100 ,  ,         25  (  ).


  " "?    ,   -      -  ? (,  ).

      ,        ( )  ? ,       -  ?

----------


## .

" "   .
         .  ,  ,   .



> ,       -  ?


     100     ,      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,     ,          (     )     ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,     ,  .

----------


## 005

:       (        ).         .

----------


## 005

,    ... :Smilie:

----------

,            31 ,     ,    ???

----------


## .

> 


   ,  .    ,   .
*,*       346.23, .     .       ,  30

----------


## 1

> ,  .    ,   .


       .

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## Lada169

> 4.            2     .    :    ,              . .. - ,        ,    2 .


,  ..
     ,        .         .
 , ,  2009.      ,     ?
 , Lada169

----------


## .

?   ,    .       ,         .  2      -  .        ,   2?

----------

> .264,   . 
>  ,  ,


, .
158-  22/07/08



> ...
> 13)  264:
> ...
>     12  "  ,    "

----------


## Lada169

,   :yes: 
 , ,       :Wow: 
,     :Cool:

----------


## .

**, . -      . -      ,        :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,     ,  .


   -       ,          , ..     . 
     (     ,    ),        , ..  ,  .  ,   ,    .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,          .
  .

----------


## usbu

> 4.	  ,       ,    .       346.16      .264  ,    .


 **      .

----------


## .

*usbu*,     - 700 .

----------


## usbu

. .

----------


## tpn.61

,   -.      ,     ,.   ""      , ..      ,   ""       .   ,   ""    ,             -?

----------


## Nasten@-}-

,       .    ,      .       ,   2005 .  :Cool:

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ""


  ?



> ,      .       ,   2005 .


+1.

----------


## volminka

:        . ,                  .      ?   -   , , .  .

----------


## .

*volminka*,       ,  ?

----------


## Nasten@-}-

-    +-100,    ,       -   -    ?....

----------


## .

. 


> 1)    ,     ** ,   ,     ,    ,  100

----------


## Nasten@-}-

" ,      .....,       ,   ,        , *    ,  * ,       "

   .346.26  2.3.    ,      ,  1    ,    .         100,   2     ?  :quest: 
 :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,      ,  1    ,    .         100,   2     ?


        ,           100 ,          .           
        ,

----------


## Nasten@-}-

, ,   . !  :Wow:  (          2.3,       )

----------


## .

*Nasten@-}-*,   ?      2,    ,         -

----------


## Nasten@-}-

> *Nasten@-}-*,   ?      2,    ,         -


  :Smilie:     ,     4   - ,        :Redface: 
   ,              :yes:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 84

,   ?      ,    100,     700. ,    .    !!!!!

----------


## .

> ,   ?

----------


## .

,          !       :Frown:

----------

,      ?
 ,    23

----------


## _D

, ,    ,  -    1  2009 .      ,             ,           ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## tpn.61

,  ,          ??  :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,          ??


         .        :Smilie:

----------


## tpn.61

,    , ...-       ,     :Frown:

----------


## AVB32

-       .    ,     .  -  ?       ().    .    ? :-/

----------


## .

> ?


     ?      .         .       .

----------


## AVB32

,  -   .          (  6%)     .    ,        . -   .      .

----------


## .

-       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## AVB32

,          ?

----------


## .

? .       ,            .
      ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## AVB32

,       (     ).  -       .    .

----------


## .

.346.21.     ,   .



> 3. ,      ,           , ** ,            , ,           .


 


> ,      ,    ,           , *       ,   * ,            , ,           .





> 7. ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .       25-   ,     .


  ,   ,       .    .
,         .  ,  .

----------

> ,         .  ,  .


-   ...    ?     - 25,    30-?        -  ,    .

----------


## AVB32

> -  ,    .


     .  -    .       ,  .

----------


## .

> .    ?     - 25,    30-?


  - ,     ,    ? -    ,       
*AVB32*,    .         ,    .

----------


## tpn.61

12.       .  .-   -   , -,     -     ?  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

> -,    -     ?


  ?
  ()     .
     .

----------


## 29

> 


 -  ,      ?       ( )  ,  ?

----------


## Feminka

,    .

----------


## 29

-  :Frown: 
  ,            .    ?       ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      ????

----------


## .

,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

- , -    ,   . ???       ??        ,      ????

----------


## .

> ,      ????


        -       26.3,            .
         016201 .

----------


## Olga376

-     1   .      ,  ()    . -     .  ,       1      .     ,    1   ,     -        ?   :yes:

----------


## .

?     ,           :Embarrassment: 
       .      -   ,  .

----------


## goshic

> ** ( 26.3 )
> 
> 1.	        1        ,          100 ,  ,         25  (  ).


        , +     ,       200 .               ,    .
    .

----------


## .

, .   26.3   -

----------


## tpn.61

.-...., 5         , ,   ,                      ,,  --       -????? ,...

----------


## .

*tpn.61*,   -   ,  ,       .    .
            .
    ,

----------


## tpn.61

,  ,   .    ,         ,       ,  ,   ,               ,          ,      .    ,       ,       ,        ,       ,  .    ,        .     !!!

----------

*tpn.61*,        ,      ?
        !
      .    ,     
    4  / (  ):
1) 
2)    
3)    
4)        .

 ,    .        -  .   ,  .

----------


## tpn.61

> *tpn.61*,        ,      ?
>         !
>       .    ,     
>     4  / (  ):
> 1) 
> 2)    
> 3)    
> 4)        .
> 
>  ,    .        -  .   ,  .


      -    ,                 .               - ,         , ,,    ?

 :Frown:

----------


## .

.    ,   ,    .
    .     155-

----------


## _

,       2,      3 ,      2   ?

----------

*_*,        ?

----------


## _

:Smilie:

----------


## .

*layma*

----------


## @

,    4          ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## -

> 10.        ,


  ?

----------


## .

*-*,      .

----------


## Nurico

1      .    ""    , , ?  ,    ,   ,       ,   ,          .

----------

""?

----------


## .

*Nurico*,       ,  ?    ,        :Frown: 
           ,   .

----------


## FINIK94

4.            2     .    :    ,              . .. - ,        ,    2 .

      2  2008.   2    ,    ..    ?  ?

----------


## Feminka

, 



> ?

----------


## .

*FINIK94*,      .      ,   2,

----------


## Marusya***

.,           .      ?  ,  .   ,    .2 .4  (    ).

----------


## Olga376

,   .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .. - ,        ,    2 .


        1999-,           ?   :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


    .

----------

:Wink: 


> ,        3   ,    .


       .

----------


## .



----------


## Marusya***

,   .      .

   ,     ,    (  ),          !!!! 
     ?

----------


## Marusya***

150 ..( 6%),        (  ,    ..) -   ,        ! 
    ?
,           ?
,     (2 )      -     150..,       ,        (   150 ..).  !   ,   ?

----------

> 


      .


> ! 
>     ?


    ?


> ?


     ?

----------


## Marusya***

?[/QUOTE]


    346.26                                  ,    2   ,           .
   ,  ,   ,                 150  ,      ,        150  ( 4  5  2  346.26 ).
,      ,       !       (   ).

----------


## Marusya***

> ?


  ,    ,  :   !

, , ,  ,      ,    .    ,              .
      346.27   .
  ,            (   )  , ,     .  :  ,          .
 ,     ,            ( . 4.2.1, 4.2.2, 4.2.3   50764-95).
 ,  ,   ,       ,       .

----------


## .

> ,     ,    (  ),


     ,    . 



> ?


 
*Marusya****,    ,       ,    .          ,  .
   ,      ?    ?

----------


## _D

, ,    ,        (),  2009     ,      ? 

         1 ,                  ?

.

----------


## .

> 1 ,                  ?

----------


## Marusya***

*Marusya****,    ,       ,    .          ,  .
   ,      ?    ?[/QUOTE]


         !
     -  .     ,     ?
         (S  1502) .

----------

> !


       ,  ?

----------


## .

*Marusya****,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marusya***

[QUOTE=.;51751784]*Marusya****,      ?   :Embarrassment: [/QUOTE


   -       , ..      ? 

       ( 6%),         (  )?

----------


## Marusya***

> Marusya***,     quote]Marusya***,      ?


 ?[/quote]

----------

,    ,    ?         ?

----------


## .

> -       , ..      ?


        ?            ??? 
*Marusya****,        .       .
**,

----------

> 


, , __ .    :Smilie:

----------


## .

?

----------

,      :Cool:

----------

,    ,    ?         ?

----------

**,     .

----------


## Marusya***

, !      -   !

----------

!!
    ""  :Big Grin: ,    ,   01.01.2009.    (  1  2009.)         ,            (..   2010.),         ?!?

----------


## Feminka

,   2008       :Smilie:

----------

))))
!!!

----------


## jokonda

( )      ,      2009         .    .     ,     .  .       .    ?

----------


## mvf

> .    ?


 .      - .

----------


## jokonda

.         .

----------


## goshic

.

  115-      2   22.07.2008

 3.

  1  2.2  346.26     (    )      ,           19  1992  N 3085-1 "   ( ,  )   ",    ,         ,        ,   1  2010 .

  ,   1  2.2  346.26    01.01.2009 .               01.01.2010 .
        .

----------


## .

*jokonda*,       .      .



> 1  2.2  346.26    01.01.2009 .               01.01.2010 .

----------


## Z

.    .     :   -     -.        3 .      102         -  60%,  40%.          .    2008     ,          . : 1.     ""        (        98 ).
2.         (  ,     )     ?
   3 .           ,     ,  .

----------


## .

1.    ,     .       
2. 



> ,


  ,     ,    .  .  ,     .

----------


## Z

> 1.    ,     .       
> 2. 
>   ,     ,    .  .  ,     .


 !           ,    , ,       -    31.08.2006 04-5468/2006(25709-45-43)      26.06.2007  09-4753/07-3 ,             ,    .       .4 . 364.12       01.01.08      ,      ..   ,        .   2008 ,       2009.
  .  ?

----------


## .

*Z*,       ,        ,     -          :Wink:           ,   2009  -    .

----------


## .

,  ,         .      .   ,   ,       2009 ? 
 :Embarrassment: 
                  .

----------


## Z

> .


   ....
  ,  ,          .        2009...      2008        2008 ,          2009

----------


## Z

,   ?   " "   ?       ...+ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

2008 ,       ,       .

----------


## Z

:yes:

----------


## JU_LI

...  ,    ,   ,        .        ( ). 
:  ,        . 
  ..              24 %   ?

----------


## .

> ..              24 %   ?


 ,    9%

----------

TaxHelp.RU |   08.09.08  03-11-04/3/421 ,      ,          100%.

   : .        ,     ,  100%,                1  2009   .


2008-09-28 18:55:32 
    ?   .   ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?   .   ?


  . 
,    ,  2003       .    - 100%  .   48 .



   - 



 8  2008  N 03-11-04/3/421


[:         100 ] 



        -        2009    26_3 "            "     ( - )    ,   ,  .

      1  2009     ,    26_3     22  2008  N 155- "         ".

         ""  16  1     346_26    2.2,            ,        ,   ,     ,    ,  100 .

                ,      .

      , ,    190 ,   30      (),           .

          2.2  346_26   1  2009        ,         25 .        ,          ,           50 ,        -   25 ,    ,           19  1992  N 3085-1 "   ( ,  )   ",     ,         ,        .

      ,        ,     ,  100 ,                1  2009   .





.. 

  -   ........
       4         -  ?

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

(  )   .
1.  2 . 346.25.1           .  ,  ,       .  .4    ,       . ,           ?
2.    .3 .4 . 346.25.1        12 .         , , 9   .       , , ,     ? ,     3 ,   ...
3.  .7 .5 . 346.25.1: ", * ,* ** ...   ** ".     , ,                 .    .         .   ,        ?

----------


## .

,    ,           ?   ,      .        
*Z*, ,  ,     .
1.   
2. ,    
3.        .       .        -  ,        ,     .  , ,           ,

----------

> ,    ,           ?


     . 
        .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

, , ,               ,   .346.25.1    155-?   -  ,     ?

----------


## mvf

_  .             09.11.2005 N 54 "      "_

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> _  .             09.11.2005 N 54 "      "_


,   .         .346.25.1    155-.    -    .

----------


## .

> .346.25.1    155-.


 ,      ,  .        ,  ,       .   
    ,

----------

,         .,    ,   -   . ?

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.         ( ) 19.09.2008.     01.01.2009.  -    ,    ,     .2 . 346.25.1  .

----------

,  .

----------


## .

**,      ,    ,   .
 ,

----------


## TaxMaster

.     ,       .          .   :

1.        .
2.        (       ?).
3.    ,    .
4.         ()    .
5.         ()   .
6.        ()    .


     ,   .      2008/2009

----------

> ( )      ,      2009         .    .     ,     .  .       .    ?


  ,       ,         .

----------

?

----------


## .

?       ?

----------


## tpn.61

- .    ,            ,      :Wink:

----------

,     ,  100%,                1  2009   .


      100%   ..   - .       2009  (  ).       ?     . , !

----------


## .

-?

----------


## )

!  ,    2. ,   10 .5     (  ),5  .       ?      10  ,     10 ?

----------

5,  2   ,  = 5.

----------


## ishkvy

> .


 ?    .  :Wink:

----------


## .

*ishkvy*,  ,   ""?  :Wink:  
 ,       ,

----------


## ishkvy

-,     *""*.     . :Dezl:

----------


## TaxMaster

> ?    .


 ""  ,          ,       .

----------


## .

*ishkvy*,       ""  :Wink:

----------


## tpn.61

,    ,  , ,    ,          15.09.05.  03-11-02/37.

----------


## .

21  2005 . N -6-22/785@


 15.09.2005 N 03-11-02/37

                15.09.2005 N 03-11-02/37,         02.08.2005 N 01-2-02/1086 "      346.27    ".
      .

..










 15  2005 . N 03-11-02/37

       02.08.2005 N 01-2-02/1086                    .

            ( )
    346.26  26.3 "            "     ( - )                 ( - )   ,       .
  1  11 , ,     ,   ,    ,        ,     .
   346.27                  ,      ,    ,      .
            ,   ,           ,    , ..    ,      .         ,     ,     ,             26.3 .
    14  1    21  2005  N 101- "     26.2  26.3                ,            ",     1  2006 ,              - (          ).


  ,    ,    346.27 ,        ,       . ,          ,        ,                .
 1  2006        21  2005  N 101-        -         .           .
 ,        ,   ,             ,         2003 - 2005 .

..

----------


## tpn.61

,    :yes:

----------


## TaxMaster

,       :




> *,         *  (       ( ),    ,     ),


    -    ,             ?

----------


## tpn.61

,   ,       :Frown:

----------


## TaxMaster

> ,   ,


    ?    -   .

----------


## .

> ?


 ,  .   ,     ( ,   ..)

----------


## tpn.61

> ?    -   .


    ,    ?             ,   ,    .      ,          ,      ,   .       ,  ,          (         )        , ..           . :Redface:

----------


## TaxMaster

> ,  .   ,     ( ,   ..)


   .   ,    ,    (    -    )         ,      .   ,          (           ), .       . ..           ""         ,        .

----------


## TaxMaster

> ,          ,      ,   .


    ,     .

----------


## tpn.61

-   :yes:

----------

.
     ?       .     (. 0,5 .+0,5 =1). ?
        .

----------


## .

> ?


       ,   ,  .

----------


## Milena65

.,   ,    .   6%,   .     ,       6%,       9%?

----------


## .

*Milena65*,     .  ,   ,  ,       :Frown:

----------


## Milena65

.,  .     6%,     ..
       9%,    . ,\..    6%   -  9%   -  . 
       "  ,    ,   ,        .        ( )."?

----------


## aymautova

,       ,          ,             .     ?    2006.,         ,        .       .

----------


## .



----------


## -Proff-

,    .   -     , ..        . !

----------

100 %    1 :   (,)    100 %  ,        2009 .?

----------

> ,    .   -     , ..        . !


,   ,   ,    .

----------

** ,

----------


## KVKur

, ...

----------


## Happyezhik

2009 . (    ).       ,     ?    .    .  100 000 . +  18 000       118 000 .     .  11 800 .    2009 ?        ?   ?    -     2009   ,  . 

 : 
1.      (118 000-11 800)*18/118=16 200
2.       118 000-11 800-16 200=90 000
3.         (   10 ) 10-1=9
4.    10 000 .
5.         01    .

    ?

----------


## 29

> .      1  2  346.17. ,      ,   346.16      25 ,          .


  -   .    ?
    ? - ,       .  ?       ?   -?  -.         .

----------


## .

*29*,   ,     ,            .      :Smilie:

----------


## 29

-   :Wink: .       .   !
     ?
    ,   - .   ?    - ?    :    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
:     ,    ?       ? . .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Grinvas

.,        ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Grinvas

.

----------


## Sveta81

?          38% .     2009 .?

----------


## .

*Sveta81*,       ,    .
 ,

----------


## Sveta81

, , *.*.     .  :Smilie:

----------


## bc

1   ,   01.01.2009   .
 ?

----------


## .

*bc*,   ,    -     ,   .  ,  .

----------

> 1 ,      ,   15%,   6%



      -  6%  ?        15%?    :Smilie: - ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------


## Ehidna

!
    ,  41 ., 1 .
     ? .

----------

,    -   
  ,

----------


## Marina_M

, ,   ,     01.01.09  ,   ,      25%   ..   -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

155- -16-

----------

!!!     ,   .   ... .  !!!

----------


## .

> 


  .    ,    ,        ? 
, ,        ,         :Frown:

----------


## Apx

-          ? , ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 -          ,    .

----------


## .

. 



> -   
>  22  2008*. N*03-11-05/252
> 
> :           .      ,      .   ,      2008 ,  100 .           .
>    . 2.3. . 346.26                       ().     :    01.01.2009 .               ,      2009        100 ?
> 
> :    -                   1  2009 .     ,      100 ,   .
>    22  2008 . N 155- "         "     346.26     ( - ),        .
>   1  2.2    346.26   1  2009 .             ,           (  )  100 .
> ...


  ,       1    2009 ,      2008 ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

1)    ,       ,   ,     ,    ,  100 ;




> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## tit

* ,     2009 .      100 ,       26.3 ,                 ,       2009 .*   ?   01.01.09  ,       .  ,     " "   " ",      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


1.       ?
2.      ,       .  ,   .

----------


## .

*tit*,    ,     .   *LegO NSK*  . 



> ,     " "   " ",      ...


   ,         ?       .



> 


 ,  ?  :Smilie:         ?   :Wow:

----------


## segacool

?

----------


## .

, .         :Smilie:

----------


## tit

*  ,         ?       .* - ,   - ,  - , , 9 .   - ?     ?   ...

----------


## .

*tit*,     .  ,    .  ,

----------


## tit

*             ,          ,  .          . 
(   .  :  31.07.1998  146-.- .  17.05.2007.-. 55, . 1)* 
  ,       " ".

----------


## .

,   ? 


> **

----------

,     :      ,      .         (           ),             ?            -         .

----------


## .

,     ,       . 
 -   , ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## segacool1

[QUOTE=.;51823910], .         :Smilie: [/QUOT ,       ?

----------


## ODK

, ,   ?  :Wink:

----------



----------

,    ?      ,    ,              (       )?

----------


## .

**,  ,  .          .      .
         .  -  ,  


> **         ;

----------


## .

*segacool1*,   ,    .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

!
   :
     .346.15  1  5 :"         ,           214  275  ." 
      .
 : ,        -,   ?   9%         ?

----------


## Lari-Karlson

:
 .346.17 .2
,                  ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 2,


     ,   ....     , ....
 :Smilie: ...      (  )  +  (   ),   ....   ,        - 99%    - 1%....
  ... :Big Grin: ...   2009.     ,    ???? :Smilie:      ???       ....

----------

>

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 


      -      .  ,    ,          99%,         ????

----------


## mvf

_2.2.      :
2) ,         25 ._

*Larisa Scvortsova*,        ?

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> _2.2.      :
> 2) ,         25 ._
> 
> *Larisa Scvortsova*,        ?


 ,  ...   - " ",     ...    ....
..,          , ..   .   25%,        ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mvf

> ..,          , ..   .   25%,        ????


    !

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> !


  ,       **,   ,      ,      -,       .???     .... :Frown:

----------

> -

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 


????         ???

----------



----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 


  ???    ???

----------

168  7

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 168  7


  !!!
 !!! :yes:

----------


## iosa78

-    1.01.09    15%  6%    3 ,   ?         .     .  ,   15%     6%,     6.07.2006.  ?

----------


## .

> -    1.01.09    15%  6%    3 ,   ?


     ,        .  -    .

----------


## iosa78

.   .

----------

!!!
   ,          :Embarrassment:     .
  ,                ,      2009.????                       ???

----------


## .



----------

2008.?    1  2009.?

----------


## .

.  , ,       .

----------

?
          ??? ??

----------


## .

,       ,   -  ,         :Smilie:

----------

....
, :
     30  2008 . -  ,  ,   15%, 5     ,       ,     .
1  2008 .       .    ,         -      4 !!!          , .    1  2008.
    -   1 ,     5  -    ,      ....
,

----------


## .

> 4 !!

----------

...
  ()   ,  26 .         -   4    1   25   - ?
 ,      (    )  -               4 ?

----------


## .

4     ,     .
,    25 ,    2

----------

,    ,        ,        ,   . .
..              ( ).
     ,     ?

----------

.

----------


## .

> ,            ,          -,       ,    ,         , **         .

----------

.
  ,  2008.      .  (),       .         (        ).   2009         , ..  ,        ?   - ?

----------


## .

,        .

----------

"    ....    "
       ,      .

----------


## .

- .

----------

.

     1   - : 
    ?
       ?

----------


## .

**,     ,      .        .    (

----------

12.11.2008 .  392 (  14.11.2008 .  12655)  - 1  2009 ,           .      1,148.
    -     ,          .  2009    1,538.       12.11.2008 .  395 (  14.11.2008 .  12659). 

   -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

????
, ,   1  2009      ???

!

----------


## leonel

,   01.01.2009     .          .   21       ,   5-           3  2008 (!!!)      .   ,   .   ?

----------


## leonel

,     43,4 ..   .    ?

----------

> ,   01.01.2009     .          .   21       ,   5-           3  2008 (!!!)      .   ,   .   ?


  :       01,01,09,   ,..      43  .

----------

> ????
> , ,   1  2009      ???
> 
> !


 1   ,     2009    1,148.      ,   2008 .

----------


## leonel

> :       01,01,09,   ,..      43  .





> :       01,01,09,   ,..      43  .


    ?        01.01.09.     ,    2 ,    1 ?

----------


## .

*leonel*,     .   1     .
     - .  ,  ,

----------

> , ,


     ???   ?      ?

----------


## .

-    .      ?

----------


## Natalishka

, ,  ,         ,    .        20- ?      ?

----------


## .

, - ,        .

----------


## Natalishka

! :Wow:

----------

:
..   ,             ,      1  2008 .      1  2009 ,         .

       1 .2009,    ?

----------


## .

,     ,     ,    2008 .
    ,

----------


## ann29rus

!    -       15%.  ,      5%.??

----------


## .

> ,      5%.??


           .         .    ,      .

----------


## ODK

30.11.       , ,   5%  "  ",  ""       , , , ..  :Frown:

----------

-    -  30    20 ???

----------


## .



----------

6%  15%. 
  3-  - .

----------


## .

20 .     ,

----------

,       "  ,   01  2008", 
,      2007      01.01.09?  ?

----------


## .

.  ,   ?

----------


## DERS

1 ?       ?       +
           ?    2008     ,          5 ?

----------


## DERS

?       ?        ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> .


  !     5%!        ,     !  :Stick Out Tongue:    200  . 
, ,     -     !

----------


## .

**,      .    .      .

----------

,,,         : ,     2004 .,    2003 .,      3  (2006-2008) ,   ,    2004 .           3 .          ,          !  ,     , ,       , ,    :     .,     ?

----------

80 2

----------

3    "",         ""  "- ".  26,2 

  346.13.        
        ,       .                        20  ,  ,       .
: 
1)     ...    ,        20  (       -)? 
2)     ?
!

----------


## Ego

1) 
2)   N*26.2-1

----------


## .

> .          ,          !


  ,        2003 ,       ? 
  ,          :Frown:   -       ,       :Frown: 
    ,

----------


## .

** ,         .   -        (

----------

80 .2    ()     ,    (  ?)
       :6%  15%.  .

----------



----------


## horvitz

5%
,   20  - ?

  -        6%   - 5% -   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*horvitz*,   ,          ?    ,    .
 ,     ,        ,

----------

> *horvitz*,       ,


     ,     ,   ,        ,     - ?

----------

> -        6%   - 5% -   ...


6%     (  50%)  5%   -     .

----------


## .

> 


     .
 2  26 


> ,   ,        ,     - ?


    ?

----------

"    ."

  -  : ,    ?

----------


## .

, ,   ,      .
  ,      ?

----------

.     .

----------


## l-nata

> -       28  31 .     ,     ,        .


  ,     ?   ?

----------


## .



----------


## NtS

> - .


    ()         ,

----------



----------


## Alberto

,  .     2007   6%,    2009    15% (   20.12)  
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?128465

----------


## tit

, ,   ""   01.01.08.
 ,      1 
2008 .?   ?

----------


## .

> ,  .     2007   6%,    2009    15% (   20.12)


 



> ,      1 
> 2008 .?   ?


 ,

----------

!      6  15 ,   15  5.
  .     
   30 ,   300 
   ,   28  (2*15%=300 )
     10 %,   ,        3  (30-27)*10%=300 
  5    ,       6  (6*5%=300 )
    ?
          6 %  . 
 6 %  -           .      26 %  2009 ,   ,  : .

----------


## tit

> :
>  ,      1 
> 2008 .?   ?  
> 
> ,


..        ?

----------


## tit

> 26 %  2009 ,   ,  : .


,     ,     .   -          ?

----------


## .

> 6 %  -           .


  6%  . ,    30    6%  1  800 .      (     900     ),    900 .          15%  :Wink: 



> ..        ?

----------

> ,     ,     .   -          ?


-   -         -  ,       : ,,           (  ).,   ,         .    5 %,    -   ,     ,   .6 %  ,     :      ( ),      ,  15 %         ,..      ,    .

----------


## tit

> 15%


             ,          :Frown:

----------


## ODK

> 


,         :yes:

----------


## pilsonis

> 25  2008 18:07 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  20-      ()       "  ,        ".    ,       ,      ,    ,  15  5%.     , 21 ,      X  " ",                     .
>               "  ".          .           .  ,     ,      - ,   .     ,      ,  7,5 . "   ,      ,               ,      ", -  .
>  ,     .   ,  ,    ,  . ,   5 . ,      6%  ,         5%  .      200 . . "     .      ,     ,   .       ,  - ,    .      ,        ", -  . .
>        ,       ,     3 , .    ,       ,   ,             .
>         .          ,                   . "     ! "   . . ,   ,                 .   ,    ,     .            .


    ,   6%,    20   ,      -.

----------


## tit

> .


- ,    ,   ...

----------

,     -      ,       ?              .     ?             ,                      .  - ,   ,         ...
           ,   ,   .    .

----------


## .

,   15%. 
    ,        ? 



> - ,   ,         ...


 ,        15%     ?
  6%   ,        3%    .    -,          :Frown:

----------

,     , : "   ,    6-7 . ,    2...    !"  ()     ,       :Smilie:

----------

.      ,   ,       ,        ,   .
      , ,      ,      , ...   :-)

----------


## .

**,  -   ,        . 
    ,   ,     .

----------


## Ledi Gaga

,        :     (  )?
      ,     ?

----------



----------


## 0204

, ,       (   -   ,   -   ).,   ,      3   ,       900 .  ?  ?

----------

,  ?
             .

----------


## 0204

, "   "  ,  !!!

----------

> ,        :     (  )?
>       ,     ?


     :     (,),       2         .
           , 2          ,     .

----------

0204,     ?  ,             ?         -,   ,      - ?         ?   ,                       ?

----------

,      5 ???

----------


## 0204

.    ,      .

----------


## Ledi Gaga

!

----------


## anna_c76

,           2009.  208-   2009  ?

----------

> ,           2009.  208-   2009  ?


    2008 ., .  2008, .

----------

- ,  15%   ?

----------


## mvf

> - ,  15%   ?


- ,  :

 ,

----------

,   ??)

----------

> 2008 ., .  2008, .


    -   1 .2008 - ,   - ?

  : 
2.   2  34614       (    )   ,   1  2008 .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   ,    ?   :Wink: 



> -   1 .2008 - ,   - ?


  .

----------


## Fraxine

:Embarrassment:     ,  ,   01.01.09 -    ?     -   :Embarrassment: ,     .

----------

346.27:
  -  ,    (       ,      ),     ,      ,   ;

----------


## Fraxine

**, , , ,    ( ,  - -  )  :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,         ?      .   ?  -    ,      ,  ?    15   ,   ...

----------


## .

?   ?

----------

.     ,  .    ?

----------


## .

,        ,         ,      :Smilie: 
          -     150 ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     150 ..


    101   :Smilie:

----------


## .

27    :Wink:  -

----------


## Fraxine

,    **  -       :Frown:  (  MVF-  ,      :Embarrassment: ).

----------


## tasi_18

,    2008 .   ,  ,   ,    1  2008 .   .    .2 . 346.14    ,      1   (       ,            ).    ,      ,   1  2008 ,   ,        1  2009 .    2008     .     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,    **  -       (  MVF-  ,     ).


  Google "  site:consultant.ru"

----------


## mvf

*Fraxine*,  " "   ?

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,    ,    .     2009  :Wink:  



> ?


  ,    ,    ,    ,    ,   . 
     .    .                 .    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## tasi_18

> [b]     .    .                 .    ?


     ,      ,        ? ,     ,        ?      ?    ,           .         ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,        ?


        .



> ,     ,        ?


 ,    .

----------


## tasi_18

*.*,
!    ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ,        .     .

----------


## DERS

2005 .    . 
     (        5%   ).      30.11   20.12? -       :Frown:

----------


## .

20

----------


## horvitz

20

----------


## DERS

2009   30%    .       .        2009   2008?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?129435

----------


## DERS

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?129435


      ,   2008 . 
  :  100 ,  80 .       2008   .   1% (  15%)?   ,     ?

----------


## .

,         2008 . ?

----------


## tany_bank

!\   7  8           
    2010

----------


## tany_bank

[QUOTE=.;51869301]       .

    ((

----------


## mvf

> 2010


     ?

----------


## tany_bank

1  2009         2010

----------


## .

*tany_bank*,  .    .   .       1 ,        1 .
   ,   3    .    ,        1 .         :Wink:

----------

-!         -   24  -     2009 ???????
   -  ,     ...

----------

> -!         -   24  -     2009 ???????
>    -  ,     ...


 ,    ,        ,       ,  1  .   . :yes:

----------

12.11.2008  392   - K1  2009      14.11.2008  12655




      ,   .











- 1,         2009 ,  1,148.




  	   -
 	8 610   1 

  ,    	13 776   1 
      	57,4   1   
    	6 888   1 
    	1 722   1  
 ,     ,   	2066,4   1    
 ,     ,       ,        5  	10 332   1  
 ,     ,       ,       5  	2 066,4   1    
 () 	5 166   1 
     ,    	1 148   1   
     ,     	5 166   1 
     	3 444   1    
        	4 592   1    
       	5 740   1    
     	11 480   1  
     	1 148   1    
      ,     ,   ,    ,    ,    ,        5  	6 888   1  
      ,     ,   ,    ,    ,    ,       5  	1 377,6   1    
         10  ,        ,            ,    	5 740   1  
         10  ,        ,            ,    	1 148   1    


 :       ,  - 1.  1  2009        ,  ,   2009 ,       -   ,      . 
       2009 ,      ,   2009 .

:     2009     -,   2009 .   -,    , .
    2010       -,   2010 ,      2009 .

   30.11.2008

   237, 19.11.2008

----------


## .

,    ?            1. -     .

----------

> ,    ?            1. -     .


 ,   ?         ?

----------


## .

** ,    ,     .    1  2.

----------

> 


  !!!! 
     , ,     ,     -    , 1 - .    ?       . 
.,   ,  ,    ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

,    1

----------

2009 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,  -    .  -  .     .    1  2.    . 
       ,   1    .  .

----------

> 1    .


  , ,   !    !!!!
  !!!!  , , ,    ,    ,   !  ,       :Wink: .  ,          .         .
  !

----------


## .

,

----------

.-  -    .  -  . 
    ,  2004 . ,!   ,  ,       !
    (   2), , ,         .

----------


## .

** ,    -    ,

----------

> ** ,    -    ,


    ,    ? .  - ,      "",  ,    - :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## DERS

> ,         2008 . ?


  1%  ,   15%

----------

> [b]  -    .  -  .     .    1  2.    . 
>        ,   1    .  .


    - ,     ?    2  ,  , ?
    ?
  - :yes:

----------


## medyza

?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Timur1976

,  5 ,
,   ,   1800 ,   1  .    , 7500 ,      + , (..   2,     1 ). ,        .

----------

> 1800 ,   1


 2      ?

----------


## Timur1976

> 2      ?


 , .    .     . ..        0.85,   1.1,
       .       1,    .

----------


## Timur1976

> .            .
>   :          ,     ..    ,          :  ,    ,     .


  ,    .   ,   8.05.2007, 03-11-05/97,   ..   :Smilie:    ,  .

    ,   +

----------


## mvf

> ,  .


   :
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?79232

----------


## mos-mo

> ** ([URL="http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_26_3/"]


     ?   ?

----------

> ,   15%. 
>   6%   ,        3%     .    -,


,  .        6  3% .  . .

----------


## Ego

> 6  3%


    ,  ,       2       :Smilie: 
  -    :Smilie:

----------

> ?   ?

----------

> ,  ,       2      
>   -


  .     322  12 = 3864.    128800. 6%  128800  7728 (  2   (3864)   ).        7728/2=3864. ?    (, )?

      ...      ?
.

----------

346.21

----------


## Ego

> (, )?





> 346.21


  :yes: 




> ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------

.   .

----------


## Ego

**,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

>

----------


## vika-s

-      5%            2009

----------


## .

> -      5%            2009


       5%    .

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=235117

----------

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=235117


 ,  -     :Redface:

----------

2007.  15%.     6%     ?,      ,        .

----------


## Feminka

**, 3     15%,      6%,      



> 


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Feminka*, , .      ,          :Frown: 
**, .       20 .  224-

----------


## Atania

?          ?
    ?

----------


## .

. 
        ,        (

----------


## DERS

,              ? ,       :yes:

----------


## Feminka

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*DERS*,   -?

----------


## Festiva

,   208-...
   6%  30.01.2006.        15%  01.01.09.   ..
  208-,  ,  04.12.08    ,    01.01.09.   15%     ..
   ,         26.2 ..
 ....

----------


## mvf

> ....


  : #411  !

----------


## Festiva

_______________________________________

   :


. --                                                                                            _____ ____________________





        ( ,  ,  )      31  2006 .      .
    208-  24.11.08.      .
  1  2009        ,    .

----------

> 


 ?
,    208-    

     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

3-   .         155-,   ,         01.01.09.   ,     ...  :Smilie: 

   :    ,         ,   01.01.09      ?
   ?

----------


## .

.          :Wink:

----------


## iyasun

> 1 ,      ,   15%,   6%


       ,    ?

----------


## Ego

*iyasun*, 
1.        30 ,    20 .
2.   15%   6%   :Smilie:

----------


## leonel

C              3  2008      .       :          , ,          2009 . (   : "    5           3  2008").  -       :          ..       .              -  :      ,      -      -    .

----------


## .

-...     ,      :Wow:

----------


## Natpa

....

..      ,     "  ",    5  15 ...

 ?   15%  ,   5% ?  :Big Grin:

----------

...
 , ,

----------


## Natpa

:Wink:

----------


## horvitz

> ?   15%  ,   5% ?


      ,        5%

----------


## Natpa

*horvitz*,

----------

> C              3  2008      .       :          , ,          2009 . (   : "    5           3  2008").  -       :          ..       .              -  :      ,      -      -    .


  " ":     ,   .

----------


## vika-s

-        ?

----------


## .



----------

!
       01/02/2008 03-11-04/3/39,          5 ..  6000 ,     5 ..,  1200   1 ..
:        5 ..: 9000   6000?
.

----------


## .

**,          .     .

----------


## Ledi Gaga

,        ?

----------


## .

*Ledi Gaga*,     !    ? 
    .     .

----------

Ledi Gaga, -         -  .    ,  -  .            - .

----------

> ,        ?


    ?
,  , ... :Big Grin:

----------

,        :   .    . ,     20.12.08.             . :   ,     20.12.08,      10-15  2009.    ,            ? ,

----------


## -Winline

(26%    )???

----------


## ODK

> (26%    )???


    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

"  ".

----------


## .

> 20.12.08,      10-15  2009.


   ?      5-  .  .
  ,     15 ,      .     


> ,   1  2  2.2  ,        ,   ,          ,      .    ,       ,     ,                 .


     (  31 )        2  2.2 .346.26

----------


## -Winline

> ,


  - .

----------


## .

.    .   2009,    2008 - 14%

----------


## ODK

> "  ".


          ,      . 

 ,  , ,

----------

-       ( )? )

----------


## .

?

----------

,       ?
1.   .
2.   .
 ?

----------


## .

**,    -    ???           :Frown:

----------

...    .  ,     .     ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ,      ...


 ""-?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""-?


              .
  ,  -   ,        . -  ,  ,       ... ...

----------


## DERS

1%   ?
  :     15% ,      1%

----------


## .

> .


     .       ?



> 1%   ?


  ,     ?   ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ?   ?


.        135000,    155000

----------


## vika-s

,   1%

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,     :   01.01.09      ( +).      ,     002       .    .     ,          ?

----------


## .

, ,     ?    (    ,  90%     .),      .    ,       . ,       .    ?

----------


## mvf

30.07.08

----------

> 


             ??

----------

> ??


    :   .   ,*     .  ,    ,   :    .

----------


## ODK

, ,     ,    ,      ,      ,              .

----------


## -

15%  5%,       6%

----------


## .

.    15%        .

----------

> , ,     ,    ,      ,      ,              .


 ""   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,     :




> , ,     :   01.01.09      ( +).      ,     002       .    .     ,          ?


      ?

----------


## .



----------


## ODK

> .


 , ,   , 
  ,  ,      ,     ( ,      "")

----------

> , ,   , 
>   ,  ,      ,     ( ,      "")


,    ,  ,     .

----------


## ODK

> .


    ,     ,   ,  ,       ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,   ,  ,       ?


   ,  :    .

----------


## mvf

> ,  :    .


  ,   .        .

----------

> ,   .        .


, .    ,   ,  ,  ,    .    ,        ,,   ,  .

----------


## ODK

> :   .   ,*     .  ,    ,   :    .


** ,         ,         ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## ODK

> ,   .        .


  :yes:

----------

*ODK*,              ,      .

----------

> ** ,         ,         ,     ?


   -  .--    .   , ,   ,,  ,        ,  .   , -,       ,    .

----------


## ODK

**,  ,   ,   ,     ,     , ,  , "" .       ,     ,      ,    ,     -   , ,   .    ,  ,    ,     , ..  .
          ,      , , - . ,      ,    .

 :Smilie:

----------

*ODK*,             :Big Grin: 
     ( )  ,   .

----------


## ODK

[


> 


**,   ,   -  ,   



> ,     -   , ,   .


 , . .
   ,     .
   ,  ,   ,   ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 ,

----------


## ODK

> ,,  ,


** ,      " ,  ",      :Smilie:

----------


## ODK

> ,


  :yes:

----------

> 1.  30%-


...   ,    ...
    2008  - 100 .  1  2009  -  300 .

      1    2008  ?    ?

----------


## .

> 1    2008  ?


 .         2009 .    .

----------

- . . .    ,    ,      2009     2008     2009  ?

----------


## .



----------


## 333

,   ,       ,     100 .,        ?  .?

----------


## .

,     ,              ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 333

!http://deputat.ozersk.ru/base_2008/?id_news=194,    ! :  7  , ,    ;          ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## cdtnnf

?  ?

----------


## .

15        http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?124053

----------


## tit

> 15


    .        .    !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## 29

.                :
    ,       .      ? 
      ,      .  .

----------


## Arrtur

!
:
1.   01.01.2009      (  100 ),              .  ,    .
2.      1     100 ,           ,             ?

----------


## .

1.  ,     
2.     2    .      .    1   .         1  2010 .

----------


## Arrtur

..    ,       27/10/2008  03-11-04/3/478   22/10/2008  03-11-05/252          ?       ?

----------


## .

*Arrtur*,        .      .

----------

> [B]
>  ,        3   ,    .


    -   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,   ...      !!!

----------


## baceva

,     !    2008.       ,   1,5    01.01.09?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.  01.09.2008

----------


## Indrik

.    ,    ,      ,       ? ..       ,            ? ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Indrik

?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?  ?


    (   ).

----------


## tit

> ?  ?


   ,    .        ,      "". ,         ,    "".

----------


## 29

:Embarrassment:    - - ?
2008 -      -  - .      2009 -    - .  ?

----------


## .

*29*,     ,      .       :Wink:

----------


## 29

:Dezl:    , .

----------


## Indrik

mvf, tit   ,    ...  
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## '

-31.03,    30.04?

----------


## .



----------

4  08   ?
     ?

----------


## .



----------

:        ,    ?       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Freya

> ** ( 26.3 )
> 
> 5.	   ,      ,   ,      .


      ,        ..... :Frown:        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Freya

,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,     ,     ,

----------

346.27

----------


## mvf

> ,


-346.27
_  -  , ..., _

----------


## Freya

!     :Embarrassment:

----------


## JuliaAsterisk

,
  -   ,    (100%)  .           .         ?

----------

?

----------


## JuliaAsterisk



----------



----------


## JuliaAsterisk

!!!!!  ,      !

----------


## Lora s

> : Jan 2008
> : 181
> 
> !!!!!  ,      !


      .     ?  ..      ,    /,    /  ?          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ?


 




> ,    /,    /  ?          ?

----------


## Lora s

ZZZhanna


> 


-         -

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         ,         100.        ,    "      ".       ,         .  - ,  !

----------


## Lora s

+    /          .       (         )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ZZZhanna-         -


 -     .  ,   ,  ,    - (,    ).  .. /..,    /..,  -     .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,  ,   ?        ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Lora s

> ,    /,    /  ?          ?


  -   -,     .    !     ,     -    / ! ,  2        (     ?)

----------


## Lora s

,     ,      ?

----------


## .

*Lora s*,     ,    ?

----------

, !
  ,    ,               ,        ?

----------


## .

,  .  ,  .

----------


## Lora s

> *Lora s*,     ,    ?


. ..        ( )        . 
     !

----------


## .

?

----------


## Michael K

> .


!!!  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,  ,       (,  4) ,      ?       .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,   -   .    ,             :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,   -   .    ,


    ,    , ,    .  ,   - ,  ,    ?  , ?

----------

> ,    , ,    .  ,   - ,  ,    ?  , ?


      ,  :       .        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  :       .        .


,    :Wink:

----------


## vika-s

> ,    , ,    .  ,   - ,  ,    ?  , ?


           ,    -,   (,    ),       ,        ( -    )

----------


## .

*vika-s*,      .  .   -      .      .

----------


## vika-s

> *vika-s*,      .  .   -      .      .


        ,     .             ,

----------

. !
 .    . . 8%, . 6%?

----------


## .



----------


## vika-s

> . !
>  .    . . 8%, . 6%?


   -      -14%  - 0%,   - 8%,  - 6%

----------

2   ?

----------

,

----------

?

----------



----------


## vika-s

> 2   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


, ,      ?  ,   ?

----------

> , ,      ?  ,   ?


,,,    . , ,   ? 
   ,    (   ,  ) :yes:  :Speaking:  :write:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,,,    .


     ...
   ...
        - " ,  ,     ".

----------


## .

,   ,         :Smilie: 
*ZZZhanna*,           .    .  ,  . 
   ,    . 
     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,           .    .  ,  . 
>    ,    . 
>      .


    ...     .

              ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,        :Smilie:

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    ,      ,      ,      .     ,        1  .

----------

2 . ?  :Smilie:

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,         1  .


     ?

----------

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


, ?  :1:

----------

> ,


,! :War:

----------

*  "    "*  ()  12.01.09 .         150 ..      300  .   .     ,     ,           25%  .   (   )  31%  ,   69%  .        ,   ..   ,    .        .    -     ,  -.    ,    . 
 -      ?    ?     ?             ? ,     ....   ,   ?      ?   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> *  "    "*  ()  12.01.09 .         150 ..      300  .   .     ,     ,           25%  .   (   )  31%  ,   69%  .        ,   ..   ,    .        .    -     ,  -.    ,    . 
>  -      ?    ?     ?             ? ,     ....   ,   ?      ?


    ?     ?        ,    ,   .
   ,   .

----------

-     (     )    ,    .                25%?    .      .       -    ?   ?

----------

> -     (     )    ,    .                25%?    .      .       -    ?   ?


      ( )    :    , .
 -    .

----------

> ( 26.3 )
> 
>       26.3
> 
> 1.         1        ,          100 ,  ,         25  (  ).


    ?   .       .   ,    .  :Wink:

----------

> ?   .       .   ,    .


    :  .          .  ,   !
 -  ?

----------

> :  .


,     ,   !    .      ,  -  .
    .
     (31%)           100%   .
..         20   ,      ,     ?     ?   .       ?
 :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,   !    .      ,  -  .
>     .
>      (31%)           100%   .
> ..         20   ,      ,     ?     ?   .       ?


    ,

----------


## Medine

2.                   .      1  2  346.17. ,      ,   346.16      25 ,          .   ,         .




,-        ??     ??? :Frown:

----------


## .

*Medine*,   26.2      25.   .   ,   ?

----------


## Medine

:Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


     ,?       ? ..  (  )       ? ..     ,      ,    ?      15%  ?
    , ,    ,   ,        ,    ?   -  ,      ,    -    15% ?      -.
  .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lari-Karlson

!
   :
     .346.15  1  5 :"         ,           214  275  ." 
      .
 : ,        -,   ?   9%         ?

----------


## -7

> 9%         ?


  :yes:

----------


## -

,      ( 2),   2009           ....    -,  ?

----------

?
2  ;
   -

----------


## -

> ?
> 2  ;
>    -


, ....  ,           ,    ( )     ,      ( ),
1.     1 . 2009 .     ? 
2.  ,                      ?               ,    ,        ?????

----------

> 1.     1 . 2009 .     ? 
> 2.  ,                      ?               ,    ,        ?????


1-
2-  ,..

----------


## -

! !

----------


## Natalia Sh.

!                -15 %   .     6.     ?      ,    .   .   :Frown:

----------


## .

> -15 %


        ?



> 6.


         6    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natalia Sh.

,     .     .
----
         2 .         .  .145.      ,      .     .

----------


## .

*Natalia Sh.*,  ,   ,    .    ,    .
     , ,   ,    .145

----------


## FM

*.*,      . 145?

----------


## Natalia Sh.

(              !           (

----------


## Natalia Sh.

?       ?

----------


## .

,  .   .145

----------


## .

*Natalia Sh.*,       .       .

----------


## Natalia Sh.

,              ( )
--------------------------
       ,   )))

----------


## .



----------

.   "" . .
1. :  1992.    ""     ""   .      ,       ,    2006-2007.    ,    ()     .        03-11-02/8/ , 03-11-04/3/210, 03-11-04/3/267,  -6-22/1085@  .. ,  ,   .                .13 .2 .346.26  .
2.  2008 ,          , ..      (..     )
: .3 .2 , .4 .3  271-  30.12.2006
   03-11-02/267  13.11.2007, 03-11-04-3/25  25.01.2008,  -6-02/919@  29.11.2007. ,     (  )  ()   ,     (   "")     .       ???????

----------


## .

> , ..      (..     )


   ,    ?  ,   ?
 2006-2007   .13    


> ()    ,**      ,     .


   ? .   . 271-    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *.*,  ,       (,  4) ,      ?       .



   -   ,  .

----------


## Natalia Sh.

)        (   ??)

----------


## .



----------


## 6

.
     ,      50 %,  .. 50 %?
  ,   .   ,     17.11.08 .  03-11-04/3/521   ,    .    50 %,   .

----------


## FM

50%,    ?

----------


## 6

.
     ....

:   ,  ,     22.07.2008 N 155-  . 346.26  ,  2009 .     , :          25%;          25%?

:



 17  2008 . N 03-11-04/3/521

   -         2009 .  . 26.3 "            "     ( - )    ,   ,  .
   22.07.2008 N 155- "         " . 346.26   . 2.2, ,               ,         25%.
     ,       25%     .

----------


## FM

- ,   :
,   2008 .          ,              25%,  1  2009 . **    .

----------


## .

:Frown:  .
 ,             ,      .      .  .       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

*.*,   ,

----------

> ,             ,      .

----------


## .

> *.*,   ,


.    .    ,      ,  .   . :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

?

----------


## Ego

> 


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


.

----------


## Ego

*.*,   ,    ,       :yes:

----------


## vika-s

> *.*,   ,    ,


      ,    -     :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

*vika-s*,    -,    ?
     " "?

----------

,    2008        30  2009 . 
   ,      .

----------



----------


## Ego

2009

----------

.     ,            2009   30  2010 .   .

----------


## Ego



----------

. 
   .                     ,     ,              2006-2008 .    .

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## enzhel_ms

> 2009


  2009     ?      ?    ...

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EA%ED%E8%E3%E8

----------


## enzhel_ms

.      31 .   ,  ?  ?

----------

(6%)  ?

----------


## .

...

----------

,  12,5 ..    12 ..?

----------


## .

13

----------


## Smoker

!   ,     !  .!   -!

----------

